# SS 13.05.17 - Dutilleux #2



## realdealblues (Mar 3, 2010)

A continuation of the Saturday Symphonies Tradition:

Welcome to another weekend of symphonic listening! 
_*
*_For your listening pleasure this weekend:*

Henri Dutilleux (1916 - 2013)*

Symphony No. 2 "Le Double" 

1. Animato, ma misterioso
2. Andantino sostenuto
3. Allegro fuocoso - Calmato

---------------------

Post what recording you are going to listen to giving details of Orchestra / Conductor / Chorus / Soloists etc - Enjoy!


----------



## realdealblues (Mar 3, 2010)

Another weekend is here and another Symphony is up for your listening enjoyment  This week it's french composer Henri Dutilleux. I'm not familiar with any of his works so this will be a new one for me. I'll be listening too:









Daniel Barenboim/Orchestre de Paris


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

I don't have even _one_ CD, so will look on you tube.


----------



## realdealblues (Mar 3, 2010)

Pugg said:


> I don't have even _one_ CD, so will look on you tube.


I always make sure there is at least one on YouTube before posting and there are at least 3 I saw of this one


----------



## D Smith (Sep 13, 2014)

I'll be listening to Ludovic Morlot conduct the Seattle Symphony. This is part of an excellent series that they did on Dutilleux.


----------



## Marc (Jun 15, 2007)

I only 'know' this one... listening right now.


----------



## Haydn man (Jan 25, 2014)

I will go with the Naxos disc
Orchestre National de Lille 
Darrell Ang
At present I don't seem to be able to upload a picture


----------



## Klassik (Mar 14, 2017)

Marc said:


> I only 'know' this one... listening right now.


I listened to this one on Youtube.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

​
Dutilleux: Symphony No. 2 'Le Double'

Orchestre National de Lille, Darrell Ang..

Borrowed from a very goof neighbour.
[SUB]but this is so not my music.[/SUB]


----------



## Mika (Jul 24, 2009)

Marc said:


> I only 'know' this one... listening right now.


This one I have, so I will listen to it


----------



## Johnnie Burgess (Aug 30, 2015)

Yan Pascal Tortelier, BBC Philharmonic (Orchestra)

On Spotify.


----------



## Lenny (Jul 19, 2016)

Question for experts: how to describe the music of Dutilleux? Apparently it is 12-tone, but not following any strict rules. It sounds rather warm and pleasant.

His symphony #1 is one of my favourites. The second one not so much, but I'll for sure revisit it now that you brought this up!


----------



## Manxfeeder (Oct 19, 2010)

Barenboim, Orchestre de Paris.


----------



## Guest (May 13, 2017)




----------



## Vasks (Dec 9, 2013)

Lenny said:


> Question for experts: how to describe the music of Dutilleux? Apparently it is 12-tone, but not following any strict rules. It sounds rather warm and pleasant.


He was an atonalist, not a 12-tonalist (although he dabbled with some serialism). That is all part of why he was a true Frenchman. He cared about the sound and the beauty of that sound and would endlessly explore harmony and orchestration. He was a slow composer in order to find each special sound and color. I came across a video of him being interviewed and I love his quote: "_I am simply a musician, not a philosopher_"


----------



## Lenny (Jul 19, 2016)

Vasks said:


> He was an atonalist, not a 12-tonalist (although he dabbled with some serialism). That is all part of why he was a true Frenchman. He cared about the sound and the beauty of that sound and would endlessly explore harmony and orchestration. He was a slow composer in order to find each special sound and color. I came across a video of him being interviewed and I love his quote: "_I am simply a musician, not a philosopher_"


This is exactly what I've always liked in his music. I have not a slightest idea what's going on musically, but it sounds so perfectly balanced and finely crafted. It's simply a pleasure and privilege to be able to listen to that sort of mastery.

I own that BBC recording. It's just pure gold.


----------



## Vaneyes (May 11, 2010)

*Dutilleux*: Symphony 2, w. Orchestre National Bordeaux Aquitaine/Graf. Recorded 2000 at Salle Franklin, Bordeaux. Recording Engineer: Gunter Appenheimer.


----------

